# Looking for an amazing blueberry 1 gal recipe



## mandoe (Sep 1, 2013)

I have a full gal bag of blueberries and want to make a great wine! The recipe can also have blackberries as i have plenty! Please include a bit more than just ingredients as I am only working on my 3rd batch of wine ever! Thanks


----------



## closetwine (Sep 1, 2013)

Jack Keller... (google it) but up the # per gallon as he runs a little low. And my vote goes for the Black & Blue... Sounds yumm and would make for an interesting label design.


----------



## DaveL (Sep 1, 2013)

First, get some amazing blueberries! Second, don't screw em up.
Seriously I am sure you will get hooked up on hear soon


----------



## guarddog (Aug 9, 2014)

For 5 gallon of blueberry wine it takes two and one half gallons of berries,12lb of sugar and 5 12oz.cans of frozen grape consentrate and one pack of yeast.Smash berries and add 2 cans of grape consentrate and one pack of yeast and ferment this for 5 days,stiring this everyday.Then strain off the juice,desolve sugar in luke warm water and add rest of grape consentrate and put in jug and put on airlock.I make it this way and turns out great.Do not add any other ingredients to this.


----------

